# UPGRADE BODY, ADVISES.. WHICH ONE SHOULD I GET?



## manuel87roma (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi guys!
I’m an owner of the old canon T1i, I bought a lens 85mm f1.8 which is actually good  to capture fast dancers on stage,  but on that body (cropped) I need to be very far away from the object in order to get the full length. 
So I was thinking to buy a newer body since the T1i is very old now (8years), and also would like to upgrade for a better photo quality. 

these are the criteria that I would like to take in consideration:

- fast shutter speed to capture fast moving objects (such a dancers on stage)
- full frame
- WiFi (is possible) for an easy transfer onto my phone 
- not too expensive and heavy 

BASED ON THIS CAN YOU PLEASE GIVE ME AN ADVISE ON WHICH CANON I SHOULD TAKE IN CONSIDERATION? 

Thank you


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 8, 2018)

look at models like the SL2 and 77D  and 50mm 1.8 STM  (and check Canon's refurbished list)
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Overread (Sep 8, 2018)

What is - "not too expensive" in real money terms - even if only roughly.

If you want fullframe then the 6D or the 5DMIII (MIII is where it gets good AF systems) might be good options to consider for going fullframe on a cheaper budget whilst retaining a modern and higher specification without going all the way to the latest edition of the cameras.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2018)

I would like the Canon 6D Mark II, Canon EOS 6D Mark II Specifications

It has Built-in Wi-Fi, NFC and Bluetooth and has GPS Built-in.

Speaking of 85mm lenses: To get a picture height of 8.45 feet, with the APS-C Canon you have, you need to be 35 feet away to capture a six foot tall dancer, and leave some space above and below the head and feet, in that 8.45 foot tall picture area. With a 5D-series or 6D-series Canon, you would be able to get the same 8.45 foot tall picture height from just 20 feet away.


----------

